# help? What older direct tv Tivos dvr still get HD



## bucknutzz (Apr 14, 2013)

I am looking to add a new HD TIVO DVR receiver . I do not want to pay 500 bucks and be stuck with a two year commitment to direct tv. We have a TiVo receiver hooked up ( non dvr) from 2004 and we still like the interface. are there any older generation TiVo dvrs available somewhere that will still be able to receive direct tvs HD line up? 
was looking at H 10-250 until I read somewhere that will only work with standard definition.
Any model numbers to look for and where on the market to find them.. thanks


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I don't there ever was a "non-DVR" Tivo.

I've had the original series 1, a series 2, and a series 3. HD, "hi-Def" didn't come around into homes until there was digital, and that started with series 3 with analog and digital tuners. Earlier models only have analog tuners, and they can support DirecTV.
The series 3 and above only support antenna or cable.

If you are looking for Tivo for DirecTV, go to the DirecTV site and look at the model THR-22.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Short answer is no. Only the THR22 can be used for HD with Directv and a lot of people here are not real happy with it. I don't have one but I know that some of the features that the rest of their DVRs can use are not available on the Tivo unit.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I have a THR22. If you are looking for the HR10 experience, then you'll be generally satisfied. If you expect it to have the features of either modern standalone TiVos or DirecTV's own DVRs, you'll be disappointed.

I don't know where the "500 bucks" comes in. The most you'd pay is $199 and probably less, with free installation of a new dish. Yes, there would be a two-year commitment. (There is also the $5/mo "TiVo Fee" if you go THR22.)

If you can live without the TiVo UI, I'd recommend getting a DirecTV Plus DVR (HR24).


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Forget about it. The THR22 was several years behind it's time when it came out. TiVo is dead on DirecTV, and if you want DirecTV, the Genie is the way to go.

I'm surprised anyone bought a THR22, the thing is a total piece of junk. It's old hardware that's stuck in a bygone era and crippled.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Bigg said:


> Forget about it. The THR22 was several years behind it's time when it came out. TiVo is dead on DirecTV, and if you want DirecTV, the Genie is the way to go.


You are right. The ONLY reason DirecTV even came out with the THR22 was to fill contractual agreements with TiVo. It was based on 5 or 6 year old specifications which DirecTV had no interest in updating. DirecTV has no interest whatsoever to sell the TiVo units. Have you seen the model comparison chart on DirecTV's web site?

The HR10-250 will receive only SD DirecTV content, but will receive HD OTA content.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Davisadm said:


> You are right. The ONLY reason DirecTV even came out with the THR22 was to fill contractual agreements with TiVo. It was based on 5 or 6 year old specifications which DirecTV had no interest in updating. DirecTV has no interest whatsoever to sell the TiVo units. Have you seen the model comparison chart on DirecTV's web site?
> 
> The HR10-250 will receive only SD DirecTV content, but will receive HD OTA content.


Yeah, it's just sad to see it offered up against the Genie with all of the everything that the Genie does.


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah I agree it's sad about how bad DirecTV mis-managed the THR-22... I waited years and years for this thing, and I figured the reason for the delay was because they were adding features or tweaking it. Turns out 3 years late and we have basically an HR10-250 once again.

In the meantime I'm at Comcast with a Tivo Premiere, and with the new software they've been tweaking (my Premiere is at v22 -- the DirecTV units are stuck at v9), it looks even slicker than the new DirecTV machines, is FAST, and is just as easy to navigate as any Tivo ever has been, has Xfinity On Demand built in (and I have a retail unit), and they've converted 90% of the menus to HD... I'm moving shortly, and plan to come back to D*--but damn I wish I could bring my Premiere with me! It's as if D* felt threatened by the Premiere and decided not to allow the new software in their box since they thought it could be a threat.

The ONLY audience I can see the THR-22 appealing to is exactly who I know who has it--my dad--it took him a year to figure out Tivo in 2003, and when I "upgraded" him to an HR20 for all the new HD in 2008, he couldn't figure out the new system... he even went back to SD for a year since he gave up on the D* software... the THR-22 came out and he's back to enjoying his DVR in HD ever since... Tivo really does have the "intuitiveness" down-- and if you don't NEED any DVR features that came out after 2005 or have an an elderly parent, I'd say go for it--but otherwise take a hard look at the D* software-- or a Tivo Premiere if you aren't married to D*.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes, it was like an HR10-250, but in a market that was what, 7 years advanced, while DirecTiVo stood still?

I don't see why TiVo is a threat to DirecTV if DirecTV still controls the hardware, and still provides the service.

I get why you can't integrate a DirecTiVo directly with Genie (although a THR44 would have been sick), but it should have been able to do MRV with other DirecTV DVRs just like the HR24 can with an HR44 or any other DirecTV DVR or HD box. And they should have updated the TiVo side of it to be current with what's out there now. Replace MoCA with Deca for the internet features, and it would have been a pretty compelling product. Heck, I'd be thinking about DirecTV a lot more if they had TiVo (although the pricing is still an issue, as Comcast is way cheaper).

I'm not sure how many people are out there who can't figure out another DVR... they're all basically the same, even if some are a lot more aggravating to use and have far fewer features than TiVo.

It's pretty clear that it's D* -OR- TiVo, not both at this point.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

If they thought they could make money with it they probably would. But since the first one took so long to develop the Genie would probably be obsolete by the time that got it done.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

joed32 said:


> If they thought they could make money with it they probably would. But since the first one took so long to develop the Genie would probably be obsolete by the time that got it done.


They purposely dragged their feet on it.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Bigg said:


> They purposely dragged their feet on it.


No kidding!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yep, I never see the point in companies doing things half-a**ed. It sucks that Directv did this crap and holds back the box from having any of the features that the Premiere has.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

magnus said:


> Yep, I never see the point in companies doing things half-a**ed. It sucks that Directv did this crap and holds back the box from having any of the features that the Premiere has.


To fulfill the contract?


----------

